# Nominate your favorite TTRPG podcast of 2021



## BenW241 (Nov 22, 2021)

Talk - We Speak Common. Brilliant UK podcast network who have recently launched “The Cosmic Causeway” a fantastic introductory spelljammer actual play mini series but they’re weekly talk show discussing all things D&D every week from books, game tales and more is just as good and is the networks bread and butter (they could be nominated for either). They would be excellent winners in both categories.

We Speak Common


----------



## paulvenner (Nov 22, 2021)

Talk - the Effekt podcast - an excellent podcast covering a variety of stuff - mostly Swedish Games from Free League
Actual Play - The Magpies Podcast – A Blades in the Dark Actual Play Podcast - Excellent atmospheric actual play long running so good to go back a relisten to mine for ideas for your own Blades games


----------



## NotRussellCrowe (Nov 22, 2021)

Podcast: Effekt
Category: Talk (they do Actual Play as well)
Web: Effekt
Why: Their focus on Free League games, though they do talk of other games as well. They get designers and artists and writers from the various Free League products on the podcast to discuss their process and once or twice they even announced new products on the podcast.

Edit: got ninja'd by paulvenner and I can't figure out how to delete this post so I'll leave it up here for historical purposes.


----------



## Bertjammin (Nov 22, 2021)

Talk - Ful Metal RPG - detailed and varied discussion about lots of gaming related issues (the series on Politics in different game settings is worth listening to in and of itself).  Coveringa variety of games fro OSR, D&D, Cyberpunk, Morg Borg and many others with lots of game-agnostic advice and debate.
Actual Play - Effekt AP - hands down the best AP available for the Free League games (Alien, Coriolis, Forgotten Lands, Tales from the Loop etc)


----------



## Joshua Randall (Nov 22, 2021)

TALK

Ken and Robin Talk About Stuff
Featuring two giants of TTRPG (Ken Hite and Robin Laws), this podcast is by turns erudite, entertaining, and enlightening. The podcast has a mixture of segments, some of which provide overt game advice and others of which talk about real-world history and historical figures (and how they can be game-ized, of course). Even the necessary pitching of their publisher's games is done with panache and a wink at the audience. I've listened to hundreds of episodes (but not all 472!!), and always return for more.


----------



## Fredrix (Nov 22, 2021)

My favourite RPG this year as been Frankenstein’s RPG RPG Podcast Grognard | Frankensteinrpg.co.uk if only for the crazy idea of making an RPG from parts of others. It could be better. A better dynamic mic might not make quite so much of Dave’s breathing in.  And they might make better choices (ie ones I agreed with) but for sheer chutzpah they deserve a nom. It’s TALK btw.


----------



## Fredrix (Nov 22, 2021)

Bertjammin said:


> Talk - Ful Metal RPG - detailed and varied discussion about lots of gaming related issues (the series on Politics in different game settings is worth listening to in and of itself).  Coveringa variety of games fro OSR, D&D, Cyberpunk, Morg Borg and many others with lots of game-agnostic advice and debate.
> Actual Play - Effekt AP - hands down the best AP available for the Free League games (Alien, Coriolis, Forgotten Lands, Tales from the Loop etc)



The link for that is Effekt AP


----------



## aaronupchurch (Nov 22, 2021)

Morrus said:


> As December approaches, it's that time of year again -- where we take nominations for your favourite TTRPG podcast of the year!
> 
> View attachment 147083
> 
> ...



GARBLAG Games is my nomination for Actual Play. They are a very inclusive group that are interested in showcasing many different TTRPGs.


----------



## Malmuria (Nov 22, 2021)

Vintage RPG Podcast
Talk
Really great spotlight on indie games, interviews/discussions with creators, and reactions to classic games.


----------



## schneeland (Nov 22, 2021)

The *Vintage RPG Podcast* (website) for the TALK category. Despite the name, they talk about RPGs old and new, and - contrary to many other podcasts - manage to be both brief (main content episodes is usually between 20 and 30 minutes), but also relate interesting things about the games to their listeners. 
There's also an Instagram page, where one of the podcasters shares images and a short opinion piece for games discussed in the podcasts (and a number of other things).


----------



## MGibster (Nov 22, 2021)

I'll nominate GM Word of the Week.
Category:  Talk

They go over specific topics such as historical figures, hot chocolate, events, words, etc., etc., as fodder for people to use to fill out their game worlds.


----------



## Bravesteel25 (Nov 22, 2021)

Podcast: Dungeon Master's Block
Category: Talk

DMB talks about D&D from the perspective of the Dungeon Master and dives into topics such as worldbuilding, mediating party conflict, and including players in the story. My favorite D&D podcast in a sea of actual play productions.


----------



## Rolltosavepod (Nov 22, 2021)

Actual Play: Tale of the Manticore - Jon (the host) does a great job of crafting a dark fantasy story and resists that urge that seemingly every other D&D actual play has of making it a wacky ride full of "antics" and "shenanigans".  Great work!


----------



## Fenris-77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Talk: Fear of a Black Dragon  hosted by the marvelous Jason Cordova and Tom McGrenery. FoaBD is a podcast about (mostly) OSR supplements and adventures where the hosts do a deep dive into one book per show. They cover a lot of ground in terms of systems and publishers, which is nice. They also do a great job breaking down each book they do, and the podcast has a lot of useful content in terms of things like how did it play, likes and dislikes, and possible other uses for bits of the text.


----------



## Tmjonz (Nov 22, 2021)

Gaming Perspectives with Saul and Jolene. | GamingPerspectives
					






					gamingperspectives.podbean.com
				



Category:Talk
The conversations and insights by the hosts, Saul and Jolene about all things gaming are so fun and knowledgeable.


----------



## Clementtyler (Nov 22, 2021)

Talk: The Glitterbois








						The Glitterbois
					

About the Glitterbois The Glitterbois are two blokes (and then some) with an intense and long-lived love for the rich role-playing game worlds created by Palladium Books. Join us as we talk about t…




					breakfastpuppies.com
				



Everyone talks about 5e, but these two share their decades long love of Palladium and all it’s strangeness. They break down rules, classes, and their own personal journeys through the Megaverse in a easy to approach, fun, and engaging way.

Play: Rude Tales of Magic








						Rude Tales of Magic
					






					www.rudetalesofmagic.com
				



The Lampoon of Actual Play Bad accents, silly names, and well timed jokes make it a great slapstick fantasy adventure/immature college romp.


----------



## Wobwob (Nov 22, 2021)

Talk: Frankenstein’s RPG Podcast, for sheer audacious brilliance!


----------



## ihilate (Nov 22, 2021)

Morrus said:


> As December approaches, it's that time of year again -- where we take nominations for your favourite TTRPG podcast of the year!
> 
> View attachment 147083
> 
> ...



Glass Cannon Podcast (The Glass Cannon Network | A couple things are gonna happen…) for both categories, as follows:

Talk: Cannon Fodder, where players and GMs are interviewed about TTRPG gaming and their approaches to it.

AP: New Game, Who Dis? A podcast of three-episode actual plays of a bunch of different systems, including character generation. Gives you a great feel for how a system runs, and is usually hilarious, sometimes heartbreaking. New Game, Who Dis? | The Glass Cannon Network


----------



## Yura (Nov 22, 2021)

*Actual Play Podcast Choice*
Not Another DnD Podcast (NADDPod)

Link: www.naddpod.com 
Reason: They have just concluded their 2nd campaign and for me it's the most consistently satisfying, emotional, hilarious and addictive 5e actual play out there. How the group just work perfectly together to make a beautiful story and ridiculous bits together combined with exciting and innovative homebrew mechanics made me keep on coming back for so many relisten. The music, editing, side stories (Trinyvale/HotBoySummer) and guest players are all brilliant. It keeps me company during my worst days and thats why its a win for me.


----------



## AWBaader (Nov 22, 2021)

The Effekt Podcast
Talk: Chat about Free League/Year Zero Engine games as well as TTRPGs in general and occasional guests. The hosts are long time friends and gamers and listening to them banter about the latest games, and how Matthew never lets Dave get a word in, and who is the best GM, is so much like banter around a million tabletops, that you can't help but love it.
The Effekt AP
Play: From the same fellas as The Effekt Podcast. Actual Plays of Free League/YZE games featuring people from the Discord community. Always fun to listen to for the games as well as the friendly banter.


----------



## AWBaader (Nov 22, 2021)

OOPS, SORRY! Logging in was a faff and it posted twice. Sorry, please delete this
The Effekt Podcast
Talk: Chat about Free League/Year Zero Engine games as well as TTRPGs in general and occasional guests. The hosts are long time friends and gamers and listening to them banter about the latest games, and how Matthew never lets Dave get a word in, and who is the best GM, is so much like banter around a million tabletops, that you can't help but love it.
The Effekt AP
Play: From the same fellas as The Effekt Podcast. Actual Plays of Free League/YZE games featuring people from the Discord community. Always fun to listen to for the games as well as the friendly banter.


----------



## Undeaddomain (Nov 22, 2021)

I nominate the Miskatonic University Podcast (Miskatonic University Podcast – A Podcast dedicated to Call of Cthulhu and other Horror and Lovecraftian Role Playing Games.) for the TALK category because they are an amazing group of hosts that talk about all things Horror RPGs with a focus on Call of Cthulhu. They recently had a Host change and the caliber of content has been phenomenal with Interviews being interspersed between main topics and riffing.


----------



## Russ B. (Nov 22, 2021)

Effekt
Nomination: Talk (they do Actual Play as well)
Why: Entertaining and informative discussion on the topics we all face around the gaming table. Good friends having a yarn- taking the 'P^%%'out of each other (as we all do at the gaming table).
Well worth the time.


----------



## darjr (Nov 22, 2021)

Talk: The Tome Show, specifically Edition Wars, a walk through the editions of D&D and the hosts thoughts on them.
The details and history are cool and it’s a deep dive but entertaining. The good natured back and forth about the editions is a nice welcome.


			http://www.thetomeshow.com/category/edition-wars/


----------



## Davepaters (Nov 22, 2021)

My nomination for Talkie is Orlanth Rex's Gaming Vexes where a group get together to run through a topic and attempt to put the world to rights.
AP is the Effekt podcast - variety of games but particularly liked the series devoted to playtesting the Wild West themed game they're developing.


----------



## spezbaby1 (Nov 22, 2021)

Talk: Plot Points podcast. 








						Plot Points
					

ENnie- nominated Plot Points takes role-playing games seriously. Explore the origins of role-playing with original reporting and interviews. Learn about some of the best products ever made, and fascinating new RPGs of today!



					plotpoints.libsyn.com
				




AP: Grizzly Peaks Radio








						Grizzly Peaks Radio • A podcast on Anchor
					

An Actual Play Horror RPG podcast covering Call of Cthulhu, Mythos and Lovecraft adjacent stories. Join me Andy Goodman from Expedition to the Grizzly Peaks and our rotating cast of gaming luminaries.




					anchor.fm


----------



## spezbaby1 (Nov 22, 2021)

Talk: Plot Points podcast. 








						Plot Points
					

ENnie- nominated Plot Points takes role-playing games seriously. Explore the origins of role-playing with original reporting and interviews. Learn about some of the best products ever made, and fascinating new RPGs of today!



					plotpoints.libsyn.com
				




AP: Grizzly Peaks Radio








						Grizzly Peaks Radio • A podcast on Anchor
					

An Actual Play Horror RPG podcast covering Call of Cthulhu, Mythos and Lovecraft adjacent stories. Join me Andy Goodman from Expedition to the Grizzly Peaks and our rotating cast of gaming luminaries.




					anchor.fm


----------



## closterphobia (Nov 23, 2021)

Morrus said:


> As December approaches, it's that time of year again -- where we take nominations for your favourite TTRPG podcast of the year!
> 
> View attachment 147083
> 
> ...



Talk - The Vintage RPG Podcast - Podcast – Vintage RPG

Actual Play - Grizzly Peaks Radio - Anchor - The easiest way to make a podcast


----------



## Evilyn (Nov 23, 2021)

Podcast: Gaming Perspectives
Link: GamingPerspectives
Category: Talk
This podcast is great! Jolene and Saul are not only informative but they are super funny.  I really like the easy back and forth chat that makes it enjoyable to listen to and I do not get bored lol.  Their voices are also easy on the ears which is definitely a plus .


----------



## vecna00 (Nov 23, 2021)

Manifest Zone! - Talk









						Manifest Zone
					

The Eberron podcast that explores the tabletop fantasy RPG setting with co-hosts Keith Baker, Wayne Chang, Imogen Gingell, and Kristian Serrano




					manifest.zone


----------



## Daily Dwarf (Nov 23, 2021)

Talk: nominating The Appendix N Book Club; a great podcast that examines the books that have influenced RPGs, and what we can take from them into our own games.
Insightful and entertaining in equal measure.


----------



## thermalsatsuma (Nov 23, 2021)

Orlanth Rex’s Gaming Vexes








						Orlanth Rex’s Gaming Vexes • A podcast on Anchor
					

An irregular exploration of/reflections on ttrpg games I’m GMing or playing.




					anchor.fm
				



Category: Talk
Thoughtful and funny discussion of gaming systems, often taking the form of a post game analysis of a short campaign or one shot.


----------



## ribsie (Nov 23, 2021)

Many realms!
Actual Play
Link: Many Realms
Reason: Short campaigns and one shots that give a lot of visibility to small indie game, and genuine conversations about how their game is going and how its' emotional stakes are evolving.


----------



## ekimlebowski (Nov 23, 2021)

Talk
Gaming Perspectives

Link: Gamingperspectives.com
Reason: Saul and Jolene have spent a couple of years talking about gaming from many... uh... perspectives.
They've discussed various rulesets, mindsets, genres; they've talked to game creators, convention owners, and even their own own friends.
Now, granted, Saul's recollection of certain events from back in the day don't match mine, but the conversation is always entertaining and thought provoking.


----------



## ShinHakkaider (Nov 23, 2021)

Actual Play - FIND THE PATH
RIck Sandidge runs his players through several of Paizo's AP's including MUMMY'S MASK, HELL'S REBELS and TYRANT"S GRASP and is one of the most entertaining, emotional, and fun Pathinfder Actual Plays that I've had the pleasure to listen to. It strikes that perfect balance between entertainment and the game without going too far in either direction. It's my Actual Play of choice these days.


----------



## Person2902 (Nov 24, 2021)

Actual play podcast

Theatre of the Mind Players
Theatre of the Mind Players | Linktree

This is a fantastic actual play that plays non-dnd ttrpgs.  They blend drama, comedy and mechanics well in their games.  They have both one shots, new arcs, and recurring games.  In my opinion some of their best arcs in 2021 were their second season of Delta Green, a Mork Borg one shot and they just started releasing a Vaesen arc.  You can tell this group trusts each other and enjoys playing together.  One of the top actual play podcasts.


----------



## charybdis23 (Nov 24, 2021)

Category: Actual Play
Who: The Old Ways Podcast
Web: The Old Ways Podcast
Why: The Old Ways Podcast features an extensive and growing catalogue of quality character-driven adventures in various compelling settings. The phenomenally talented producer/keeper leads an equally talented, diverse, and inclusive group of storytellers and players. The heart and dedication (and sometimes insanity) shows in every episode from this production's wildly creative and varied scenarios - from Call of Cthulhu to Aliens and Delta Green to the upcoming Coriolis and Vampire the Masquerade campaigns. Highly recommend!


----------



## Rancid Ryan (he/him) (Nov 24, 2021)

Morrus said:


> As December approaches, it's that time of year again -- where we take nominations for your favourite TTRPG podcast of the year!
> 
> View attachment 147083
> 
> ...




Red Moon Roleplaying
Red Moon Roleplaying
ACTUAL PLAY
Why: They stay in-character and run games almost completely in the horror category. They support multiple RPG systems and provide vivid story details and keep me on the edge of my driver seat. A Patreon to have a level of access to fans, which provides them with the funds to produce this high quality show of theirs. If you need any other reason why, check out The Black Madonna, 35 hours worth of entertainment.


----------



## ryanf (Nov 24, 2021)

Red Moon Roleplaying
Actual Play








						Red Moon Roleplaying
					

We play tabletop roleplaying games set in dark worlds and turn it into a podcast. Our current campaign is "The Black Madonna" for KULT: Divinity Lost. New episode every Friday!




					www.redmoonroleplaying.com
				




Why: Provides a level of entertainment that keep you on the edge of your driver seat (as I listen while driving). Staying in character and providing deep PC growth as the stories continue across multiple RPG systems (mainly in drama and horror). Have a wonderful Patreon where we can provide feedback and help them produce wonderful content. If you need any other reason, check out the 35 hours of The Black Madonna. Their back catalogue is HUGE and the produce AP Podcasts weekly.


----------



## wbdrpg (Nov 24, 2021)

Podcast: They’re A Super Geek

They’re a Super Geek is an actual play one-shot podcast and stream created by 3 BIMPoC players to highlight the voices of marginalized folks in the TTRPG scene.

They feature gender marginalized GMs and a diverse rotating cast of players.

Twitter: @tasgeek

Podcast link:





						They’re A Super Geek – Misdirected Mark Productions
					






					misdirectedmark.com


----------



## starwest (Nov 24, 2021)

I'd like to nominate *Unplaytested *for the *Talk *category. Drawing from a random result on their big list of game ideas, Lara and Alex (along with their guest designers) riff a new game into creation, coming up with the core framework and system on the fly. They then follow up by giving the game a whirl on their live stream to see whether it holds up or if the game falls apart in an epic disaster.

Podcast: Unplaytested
Website: Unplaytested
Episodes: Episodes — Unplaytested
Twitter: @unplaytested
Category: Talk

Note: While they also have an Actual Play, that's on their live stream; the podcast itself belongs in the Talk category.


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Nov 24, 2021)

TALK: Gaming and BS








						Home - Gaming and BS RPG Podcast
					

Tabletop rpg podcast hosted by Brett and Sean. Segments include Random Encounter, Main Topic and Die Roll. Listen and subscribe!




					gamingandbs.com
				



Why? Two guys great repartee, solid community, funny interplay, GOOD SOUND.
Talk about a large variety of RPGs and try to be a force for good in the TTRPG space...


----------



## Krippe81 (Nov 24, 2021)

Actual play
Podcast
Nominée: Sweden rolls
Homepage: Sweden Rolls – Four actors play the best of Swedish RPGs with one of Swedens most experienced and appreciated podcast GMs

Sweden Rolls who came in second place in 2019 and third place 2020 must be nominated again!
They are one of the best podcasts in the world. Always very entertaining, exciting and professional!
Playing mostly Swedish rpgs but also some D&D, Forbidden Lands, Coriolis, Vaesen and with their Baldur's Gate campaign.


----------



## Emmetation (Nov 24, 2021)

*Actual Play Podcast*
Questward








						Questward
					

Questward is an actual-play RPG Podcast. Our first series takes place in the Age of Sigmar universe.




					www.goquestward.com
				




Questward is one of the most enjoyable actual play podcasts available, and one of my favourites I've ever listened to. They have excellent production qualities and a diverse cast of players and characters with great chemistry. Their stories are exciting, charming, funny, and have a real emotional weight. They are the only podcast around that I listen to as soon as it drops and they absolutely need more eyes and ears on them.


----------



## Leeanaoshea (Nov 24, 2021)

Category: Actual Play
Who: The Old Ways Podcast
Web: The Old Ways Podcast
Why: The Old Ways Podcast is a brilliant long form actual play of established campaigns. Rich character backstory and forward development shows just how much the Keeper and the players are devoted to the craft of their story. On top of two long form weekly releases, there are side quest episodes that give listeners a taste of other systems that show spectacular diversity. With news of the upcoming third campaign, I cannot recommend this show more.


----------



## Yvonne (Nov 24, 2021)

Morrus said:


> As December approaches, it's that time of year again -- where we take nominations for your favourite TTRPG podcast of the year!
> 
> View attachment 147083
> 
> ...


----------



## Yvonne (Nov 24, 2021)

I want to nominate Sweden Rolls !
It's so funny and sad and terrifying!
And The original background musik they make for it is so god!
They're the best!


----------



## ArtemisLiCa (Nov 24, 2021)

*Nominating:*
Dice Shame 








						Dice Shame
					

Imagine your best game of D&D. The shocks, the twists and turns, the moments that can’t be caught because you just had to be there. That’s Dice Shame.  …




					www.diceshamepodcast.com
				




*Category: *
Actual Play

*Why:*
This show is funny and heartfelt. I have literally laughed out loud listening to this on many occasions. The characters are fun and the DM, Jo, makes the plot and NPCs come alive. The slow reveal of the characters as we follow them on their journey is exciting and as fun as the adventures they experience. 

I can't recommend this podcast enough!!



Morrus said:


> As December approaches, it's that time of year again -- where we take nominations for your favourite TTRPG podcast of the year!
> 
> View attachment 147083
> 
> ...


----------



## SoImWritingaNovel (Nov 24, 2021)

I'd like to nominate the *Appendix N Book Club* podcast as well. They are an excellent source of both literary and TTRPG discussion.


----------



## Ion (Nov 24, 2021)

ACTUAL PLAY - Dice Shame








						Dice Shame
					

Imagine your best game of D&D. The shocks, the twists and turns, the moments that can’t be caught because you just had to be there. That’s Dice Shame.  …




					www.diceshamepodcast.com
				




TALK - +1 Forward 








						+1 Forward
					

iTunes:  https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/+1-forward/id1110623840 RSS:  http://1forward.libsyn.com/rss



					www.gauntlet-rpg.com


----------



## buttons (Nov 24, 2021)

Morrus said:


> As December approaches, it's that time of year again -- where we take nominations for your favourite TTRPG podcast of the year!
> 
> View attachment 147083
> 
> ...



Nomination for ACTUAL PLAY

Explorers Wanted - a Numenera actual play with a GM and cast that have excellent energy, always make me smile and make me want the next episode RIGHT NOW!!


----------



## Akodoken (Nov 24, 2021)

I am also nominating *Gaming & BS* in the _Talk category_.

Brett and Sean foster a great community and positive influences. As they have mentioned before, they like to think of themselves as two guys in a bar talking about gaming. Casual and very informative. Always exploring new ideas and discussing input from their community.

*Website:* Home (gamingandbs.com)
*Episodes:* Episode Archive and can be found on almost all podcatchers of choice


----------



## demon_grinder (Nov 24, 2021)

*Podcast:* Gaming and BS
*Category:* TALK
*Site: Home*

Another nomination for “Gaming and BS” in the Talk category.

Sean and Brett have consistently produced excellent content for 7 years. They present discussions on a wide variety of TTRPGs as well as insight and conversation on TTRPGs in general, running games, playing in games, and being a positive force in gaming. They have also cultivated a strong and welcoming community of supportive, experienced, and insightful listeners and participants.


----------



## Kvltslime (Nov 24, 2021)

Whoops double post


----------



## Kvltslime (Nov 24, 2021)

Morrus said:


> As December approaches, it's that time of year again -- where we take nominations for your favourite TTRPG podcast of the year!
> 
> View attachment 147083
> 
> ...



Actual play podcast: not another dnd podcast (naddpod)


----------



## Morthrai_17 (Nov 25, 2021)

Another nomination for Gaming & BS from me. My first instinct was to mention Ken & Robin but they have already won all of the awards so it's somebody else's turn!  Home


----------



## ambroseji (Nov 25, 2021)

Podcast: Tabletop Talk from Third Floor Wars
Category: TALK
Why: Craig interviews creators and insiders from a wide breadth of the TTRPG industry. These interviews provide amazing insights to the design and inspiration behind some of the best games in the industry. These conversations are casual and natural, but well-thought out well-organized. If have deep thoughts about RPGs, this podcast is for you.


----------



## 4thstringer (Nov 25, 2021)

Morrus said:


> As December approaches, it's that time of year again -- where we take nominations for your favourite TTRPG podcast of the year!
> 
> View attachment 147083
> 
> ...



Third floor wars has "tabletop talk" podcast, which has the best interviews with rpg and gaming creators I've heard (mainly RPGs).  The polish is incredible for what is basically a one man host and production team, with a varying cast of guests.  Craig's questions are always so insightful, and both his intelligence and incredible humanity and empathy are on display. 








						Fear Itelf Horror Gumshoe RPG
					

I am a big fan of the Fear Itself game. It uses the Gumshoe system to create the perfect movie-horror RPG experience. Watch us this Saturday for episode 3 of the body-horror scenario Invasive Procedures from Pegrane Press.    Watch or catchup here: FEAR ITSELF YouTube Playlist




					thirdfloorwars.com
				




I would also like to nominate for the actual play category his "fear itself" series.  .
His feel for the horror genre is killer, and the "Lincoln's Lincoln" commercial was a bit of genius.


----------



## derekheath (Nov 25, 2021)

Morrus said:


> As December approaches, it's that time of year again -- where we take nominations for your favourite TTRPG podcast of the year!
> 
> View attachment 147083
> 
> ...




Podcat- Fear of a Black Dragon
Category- Talk








						Fear of a Black Dragon
					

Fear of a Black Dragon is hosted by Tom McGrenery and Jason Cordova, with production by Rich Rogers.



					www.gauntlet-rpg.com
				




Amazing in depth examination and analysis of adventure modules from The Gauntlet folks. Tends to focus on OSR titles, but plenty of variety and the discussion is generally system agnostic. Fun, useful, and a great way to expand a person’s gaming horizons. Sheds a light on classic adventures while also bringing attention to the most interesting things being released today. Also provides companion materials to enhance the gaming experience and create the perfect mood. Best way to lose yourself in a run a person could ever hope to find.


----------



## overgeeked (Nov 25, 2021)

Podcast: Modern Mythos. 
Category: Talk. 
Web: Modern Mythos with Jon & Seth
Why: Jon Hook and Seth Skorkowsky mostly talk about things related to the Cthulhu Mythos and gaming within that milieu, but they also branch out and talk about related topics in other games such as the benefits of character death and writing for the community repositories for D&D, Call of Cthulhu, and Traveller.


----------



## PatrickEMcLean (Nov 25, 2021)

Tabletop Talk from Third Floor Wars. Craig has comprehensively, enthusiastically and entertainingly been mapping out the TTRPG world by talking to the creators who have built it. Not only does it make you excited to play, he's capturing a history of innovation in the entire field. It's an entertainment and an education all in one.









						Interview with Session One Studios
					

Are you ready to play high school students who share a deep love of music and start a band? Craig sits with Gregg and Deric of Session One Studios, makers of LIMELIGHT, the RPG. Website: https://sessiononestudios.com Itch.io: https://sessiononestudios.itch.io/ Listen on your favorite podcast...




					thirdfloorwars.com


----------



## darkbard (Nov 25, 2021)

I nominate _Spout Lore_ in the category of Actual Play. Hilarious improv comedians play Dungeon World... even though the players don't really understand the rules very well (at first). Uproarious entertainment and some pretty inventive play.

Spout Lore


----------



## jwmuk (Nov 25, 2021)

Morrus said:


> As December approaches, it's that time of year again -- where we take nominations for your favourite TTRPG podcast of the year!
> 
> View attachment 147083
> 
> ...




*Orlanth Rex's Gaming Vexes* for _Talk_, the absolute perfect combination of knowledgeable chat with designers that get under the skin of all those gaming glitches from the past to the present. 

*Roll to Save* _Actual Play_ for bringing Paranoia back to the masses, which balances slapstick and Sci-Fi dystopian horror with incredible acting and sound, also check out the fantastic history of Paranoia from the same podcast.


----------



## Macca The DM (Nov 25, 2021)

Morrus said:


> As December approaches, it's that time of year again -- where we take nominations for your favourite TTRPG podcast of the year!
> 
> View attachment 147083
> 
> ...



Talk - Double DM Pod - Really informative pair with great guests. Very interesting to listen to. Anchor - The easiest way to make a podcast 
Actual Play - Dice Drop Evolution - They play Mutants and Masterminds and it is just flying. New DM, new cast members, it's been a blast. ‎Dice Drop: Evolution on Apple Podcasts


----------



## Macca The DM (Nov 25, 2021)

Morrus said:


> As December approaches, it's that time of year again -- where we take nominations for your favourite TTRPG podcast of the year!
> 
> View attachment 147083
> 
> ...



Talk - Double DM Pod - Great pair, really informative. Love listening to it and the guests are always good. Anchor - The easiest way to make a podcast 
Actual Play - TDice Drop Evolution - They play Mutants & Masterminds. Great cast, new members. Great DM just changed and it is a really entertaining time. ‎Dice Drop: Evolution on Apple Podcasts


----------



## MasterOverSpace (Nov 25, 2021)

Talk - Macca Unchapped, a brilliant new Roundtable Podcast with TTRPG Creators to meet the People behind the Products you see and own. It's a great way to meet awesome creators of TTRPGs, Podcasts, Streams, Art, and a whole lot more centered around Tabletop Roleplaying. It's an unedited discussion that shows how the creators really are.

Link


----------



## Adakias (Nov 25, 2021)

Morrus said:


> As December approaches, it's that time of year again -- where we take nominations for your favourite TTRPG podcast of the year!
> 
> View attachment 147083
> 
> ...



Talk: DoubleDM. Emil and Nils host a wonderful discussion about different aspects of DMing, and the guests they bring on have fantastic perspectives that have taught me some great tips about how to DM.








						DoubleDM • A podcast on Anchor
					

DoubleDM is creating a huge content library of D&D and TTRPG Advice for you. Every episode covers a specific topic filled with advice, insight, and inspiration for Game Masters and Players to create better Games, Characters, and Worlds alike to get the most fun out of your Game Nights. We cover...




					anchor.fm
				




Actual Play: Roll For Romance
A lovely blend of fun and sexy in a D&D package. Roll for Romance has a wonderful, charismatic cast, and the story they’ve told so far has been a delight.








						Roll for Romance
					






					rollforromance.com


----------



## Ligbi (Nov 25, 2021)

Actual Play 
Dames and Dragons








						Dames & Dragons
					






					www.damesanddragons.com
				



The cast dynamic in and out of character is sincere and sincerely funny, and the GM's worldbuilding is spectacular


----------



## kurara_ara (Nov 25, 2021)

*Actual Play.* Tale of the Manticore. It's a dark-fantasy solo-play B/X adventure that is just so wonderfully-executed. From the first episode and every one thereafter, it's been keeping me on the edge of my seat. The consequences are harsh, the lore is solid and grounded, the characters feel real, and the DM miraculously manages to explain the system rules while keeping the pace of the story, even in combat. I could go on for ages. I'm absolutely enthralled.


----------



## WoookieeGunner (Nov 26, 2021)

Morrus said:


>



Third Floor Wars
Link:  Interview with Sage LaTorra (Dungeon World)

While their initial episodes are about wargaming, their developer series has stretched out into the Tabletop RPG space with interviews from all across the genre both independent and more mainstream industry people.  Craig does an excellent job making the episodes sound like two (or more) friends cahtting about TTRPG and not your traditional talk show style interview.


----------



## WoookieeGunner (Nov 26, 2021)

Sorry, duplicate.


----------



## Nate Dice And Desire (Nov 26, 2021)

Actual Play podcast nomination

The Billowing Hilltop









						The Billowing Hilltop Podcast | Twitter, Instagram | Linktree
					

View billowinghilltop’s Linktree. Listen to their music on Spotify here.




					linktr.ee
				




They have a very old school feel about them combined with classic UK humour.  I'm a big big fan and they need more than their current 8 "readers".


----------



## MikeHDnd (Nov 26, 2021)

Dice and Desire



			https://twitter.com/DiceAndDesire
		


Reason: Fabulous bunch of guys, telling a fun version of Storm King's Thunder. Strong story telling, and great characters, but the real pull is the strength of the music. They do a "Bardcore" style "previously on..." section at the start and it's funny and fabulous. Well worth a listen!


----------



## TFW Craig (Nov 26, 2021)

For those that love good people who love RPGs offering weekly advice you will use to make you games better, Gaming & BS for Talk is the clear winner this year. Home


----------



## DeannaWritesInk (Nov 26, 2021)

Morrus said:


> As December approaches, it's that time of year again -- where we take nominations for your favourite TTRPG podcast of the year!
> 
> View attachment 147083
> 
> ...



Podcast: The Slovenly Trulls Podcast
Category: Talk
These two lovely ladies--Shardae and Lyssa--take the time to not only analyze D&D's diversifying present, but go back and try to understand it's problematic past through the lens of modern feminism. With episodes focusing on D&D lore to analysis of current social media storms, you're missing out if you're missing these women accept D&D's past for what it was, love what it is in the present, and hope for what it could be in future editions.


----------



## KoDaMoJo (Nov 26, 2021)

*Nomination for Podcast*: *Tabletop Talk* (link: Interview with Sage LaTorra (Dungeon World)
Through their "Insider Insight" series, Third Floor Wars sits with some of the industry's key designers and publishers. The conversational format moves the interview discursively —frequently, in unanticipated directions — getting at the heart of the designer's craft.


----------



## Elias-Omar (Nov 27, 2021)

Morrus said:


> As December approaches, it's that time of year again -- where we take nominations for your favourite TTRPG podcast of the year!
> 
> View attachment 147083
> 
> ...



Talk- The Secret Nerd Podcast
AP- 3BlackHalflings, "Outlaws & Obelisks" campaign.


----------



## Elias-Omar (Nov 27, 2021)

Morrus said:


> As December approaches, it's that time of year again -- where we take nominations for your favourite TTRPG podcast of the year!
> 
> View attachment 147083
> 
> ...



Talk- The Secret Nerd Podcast
AP- 3 Black Halflings, (Outlaws and Obelisks campaign)


----------



## The Forge Herald (Nov 27, 2021)

Podcast: 307 RPG
Catagory: Talk

They cover all sorts of TTRPG news and special topics. The talk about games from multiple publishers including Modiphius, Onyx Path, Wizards of the Coast, Free League, and more. They have special guests including writers from the aforementioned publishers, indie publishers, designers, etc. They have been going strong for more than three years. www.307rpg.com


----------



## SSquirrel (Nov 28, 2021)

Morrus said:


> As December approaches, it's that time of year again -- where we take nominations for your favourite TTRPG podcast of the year!
> 
> View attachment 147083
> 
> ...



Me and Steve Talk RPGs. Here’s their FB page. I am neither Steve on the show.



			https://m.facebook.com/MeandSteveRpg/


----------



## airheadgreg (Nov 28, 2021)

ACTUAL PLAY - The Glass Cannon Podcast(s), really this covered the Glass Cannon Podcast, Androids & Aliens, and all of the other shows on the network. "New Game Who Dis?" has been amazing in introducing people to different systems, stepping away from just D&D or Pathfinder, and cost me an absolute fortune in the process as I've bought several of them.


----------



## airheadgreg (Nov 28, 2021)

Ooops, removing duplicate


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Nov 29, 2021)

derekheath said:


> Podcat- Fear of a Black Dragon
> Category- Talk
> 
> 
> ...



I do like this podcast a lot.


----------



## JossVladd (Nov 29, 2021)

Tabletop Gold

An ACTUAL PLAY podcast that focuses on the Pathfinder 2e adventure path- Abomination Vaults. I am a rabid consumer of pf2e actual plays, but this one hits all the sweet spots for me. They are a great cast of players with interesting characters. Their GM is well prepared and an audio wizard to boot, he makes amazing clips, intros and soundbites to make the podcast immersive but also unique. In addition they really speak to me as a gamer, due to the fact that they are all in the same stage of life as I am as a parent and professional, so it is very much like listening to a peer group playing a great game together. The GM makes a point to educate his players and listeners on the rules for PF2e without sounding condescending, and they are all active on their community discord. I strongly recommend it to anyone looking to listen to a great paizo AP for second edition.


----------



## RexAliquid (Nov 29, 2021)

Podcast: Tabletop Gold
Category: Actual Play
Link: Tabletop Gold | Linktree

While I enjoy the whole crew and their characters, what makes this Pathfinder Second Edition actual play podcast special to me is the GM, Lars. His audio stings for critical hits, misses, and calls for initiative make those moments stand out in play. He knows the rules and applies them fairly (and sometimes ruthlessly). I look forward to listening every week.


----------



## istwine30yet (Nov 30, 2021)

Morrus said:


> As December approaches, it's that time of year again -- where we take nominations for your favourite TTRPG podcast of the year!
> 
> View attachment 147083
> 
> ...



Roleplay Retcon! Absolutely awesome!


----------



## Kelly (Nov 30, 2021)

*Talk: **Beholder to No One*  Nikki Yager is one of the hardest working podcasters, editors, Interviewers I've had the pleasure to listen to. Her casts range over every part of the ttrpgs sphere. It is obvious that she knows the subject matter and talks candidly to her guests about everything from up and coming games to character creation to how other podcasters/DMs in the industry manage to do what they do.  She has even recently covered some how to tips and tricks of podcast audio editing with others in the industry. Her podcasts are well produced and edited and very easy to listen too.

*Actual Play: **Awfully Queer Heroes* Kel (owner, @KACroft_Author) is amazing. So genuine, enthusiastic and one of those people that just draws others in.  They have many projects on the go and Kickstarters completed successfully. Can't stop, won't stop! Kel has been in a number of podcasts including the successfully finished 13 episode one titled *Uncage.  *They are now working on two other live play podcast campaigns (*Fall of Waterdeep* is just releasing). 

What I love about the Awfully Queer Heroes selection is that they are _unabashedly full-in on serving up representative content to the Queer community_. It's in the name and certainly is in ever podcast. However, the episodes are hilarious and just frickin entertaining no matter who you are. Also, the episodes are very professionally produced so it is easy to listen to and very clear.


----------



## Doubtful Meat (Nov 30, 2021)

*Link*: Ain't Slayed Nobody Podcast
*Type*: Actual Play Podcast
*Reason*: The production value of Ain't Slayed is like warm honey in your earhole. It is heartwarming, and funny, but doesn't pull its punches with lingering grim cosmic undertones, it takes you and the posse down a truly dark path. The finale alone is a must listen! Spellbinding in its descriptions, the players are on fire, and the Keeper knows just what buttons to push, all combining into an unholy alliance of mirthful dark horror! This is a must listen for anyone craving some Old West laced with Lovecraft. It wont disappoint.


----------



## Zyrmathor (Nov 30, 2021)

*Podcast Name:* Roll for Intent
*Link:* Roll for Intent
*Category:* Actual Play Podcast
*Notes:* This is actual play podcast of the Pathfinder 2e adventure path Abomination Vaults. I love listening to these guys, they are so much fun to listen too and have replaced Glass Cannon as my favorite PF2 podcast. They started this year around labor day and just released episode 15 this week (11/29/21). If you haven't heard of them you should definitely give them a listen!


----------



## Siriak (Dec 1, 2021)

Talk:  Morrus' Unofficial Tabletop RPG Talk








						Morrus’ Unofficial Tabletop RPG Talk
					

The world’s biggest tabletop RPG weekly news show! News and chat about Dungeons & Dragons (and other tabletop roleplaying games)!...




					morrus.podbean.com
				


This is genuinely my favorite PRG podcast.  I have been listening for years now and this podcast is a great mix of RPG news, peaks at new kickstarters and interesting guests.  I have checked out other podcasts but I always seem to come back to hear about what Morrus and Peter are up to.


----------



## landho (Dec 3, 2021)

Theatre of the Mind Players for *Actual Play*.

They are an anthology-style actual-play group that hosts a variety of non–D&D games, leaning mostly into indie games but also on occasion dipping their toes into IP-based games. I had taken a hiatus from TTRPGs and was very curious as to how some of these more modern games played out, and I found Theatre of the Mind Players when I was looking for a playthrough of _Over the Edge_. I couldn't stop there; they introduced me to a number of new TTRPGs, such as _Masks_, _Mork Borg_, and _Tales from the Loop_, and their extended playthrough of _Delta Green_ was, honestly, extraordinary. The troupe has real chemistry both with one another and also with the GM, Rob Wieland.

Also, the players have very distinct personalities themselves, and what I honestly love most about watching their videos/listening to their podcasts is getting to know the players themselves through watching them play these games and these characters. It's like in the old days, when people said that they felt as if they actually Walter Kronkite because of his nightly newcasts (& how some people reportedly feel the same way watching streamers play), I felt as if I had become friends with TMP through viewing of their games.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 3, 2021)

*And nominations are closed! I'll launch the big poll soon!*


----------

